# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rus Zulmü ve Kuzey Turan >  Rusya Türkiye İçin Açık ve Sert Bir Uyarı Yaptı

## purelive

Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğluğnun, Rus mevkidaşı Sergey Lavrovğdan, Suriye konusunda oldukça sert bir uyarı aldığı ortaya çıktı. Lavrovğun Davutoğluğna ğSuriye konusunda Libyağda olduğu gibi bir durumla karşılaşmak istemiyoruz!ğ dediği öğrenildi. 
ğAma veto etmemiştiniz...ğ 
Davutoğlu ise Libyağya uluslararası harekatın önünü açan BMğnin 1973 sayılı kararını hatırlatan Lavrovğa ğBiz de ilk başta kararın o şekilde olmasına karşı çıktık. üünkü erkendi ama siz de kararı veto etmediniz, çekimser kaldınızğ cevabını vermekle yetindi. 

Lavrovğdan Davutoğluğna sert uyarı
Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğluğnun, Rus mevkidaşı Sergey Lavrovğdan, Suriye konusunda sert bir uyarı aldığı ortaya çıktı. Lavrovğun Davutoğluğna ğSuriye konusunda Libyağda olduğu bir bir durumla karşılaşmak istemiyoruzğ dediği öğrenildi. Davutoğluğnun, Ortak Stratejik Planlama Grubu toplantısı için gittiği Moskovağda gündem Türkiye-Rusya ilişkilerinden çok Suriye ağırlıklı oldu. Davutoğlu, Rusyağdan ğSuriyeğ uyarısı ile döndü.

Libya örneği istemiyoruz
Dışişleri kaynaklarından ulaşan bilgilere göre, Lavrov, BM Güvenlik Konseyiğnin Libya konusunda geçen yılın mart ayında aldığı 1973 sayılı kararını hatırlatarak Davutoğluğna şunları söyledi: ğGeçen yıl Libya kararı alınırken de çekincelerimizi söyledik, kimseyi inandıramadık. Biliyorsunuz o kararda biz çekimser kaldık ama 1973 sayılı karar çıktı. Bu karar nedeniyle Libyağya uluslararamsı harekatın önü açıldı. Harekat sonucunda da istemediğimiz sonuçlar yaşandı. Ne olduğunu siz de gördünüz. Suriye konusunda da benzer bir durumla karşılaşmak istemiyoruz.ğ Bu sert uyarıyla gerginleşen görüşmede Davutoğlu da Rus meslektaşının çekincelerine şu yanıtı verdi: ğBiz de ilk başta 1973 sayılı kararın o şekilde çıkmasına ve o tarihte çıkmasına karşı çıktık. Ama Rusya çekimser kaldı. Sonuçta Türkiye Güvenlik konseyi üyesi ama Rusya da daimi üyei ve veto yetkisi var. Siz bunu kullanmadınız.ğ İkili görüşmede, Suriyeğde reform yapılması konusunda mutabakata varılırken, Rus Bakan ğZaten Suriyeğde bazı reformlar yapılmaya başlandığ dedi. Davutoğlu ise ğ1.5 yıldır Suriyeğde reform konusunda adım atılmadığığ yanıtını verdi. Davutoğluğnun, gergin geçen görüşme sonrası sadece ğRus gelinğ açıklaması yapması dikkat çekmişti. Davutoğlu şunları söylemişti: ğRus gelinler Türk aile yapısına çok uygun. Danışmanlarımdan biri de Rus gelin aldı.ğ 

Rusya çekimser kalmıştı
Rusyağnın Suriye konusunda çektiği BM Güvenlik Konseyiğnin 1973 sayılı Libya kararı, geçen yıl tartışmalara yol açmıştı. Libyağda ğuçuş bölgesi yasağığ kararında, Rusya ve üin çekimser kalmıştı. Alınan karar sonrasında Libyağya uluslararası askeri harekatın önü açılmış, Libyağya yaptırımlar daha da genişletilmiş, ülkenin petrol şirketleri ve banka hesapları dondurulmuştu.

----------

